# My new updated personal website



## Tanuj Tiku (Apr 14, 2012)

Just wanted to share my new website:

www.tanujtiku.com

Its made in wordpress once again but with a better theme and will be easy to update.


Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## RobertPeetersPiano (Apr 14, 2012)

Nice site!
Just a few minor suggestions:

- I wouldn't put a photo of you in the thumbs of your soundcloud pieces. It doesn't look professional
- Your facebook link is to your (personal) profile. I would make a page, that has an unlimited number of 'likes'. (profiles are limited to 3999 I think).
- I would outline the text in your about in both directions.
- in advertising reel, not every clip is outlined the same.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Apr 14, 2012)

Robert,

You can now imagine why I havnt replied to your e-mail! I have been busy doing this website. Thanks for pointing out some the issues. I will iron them out.

How do I set different screen sizes for the You Tube videos though?

Thanks.


Regards,

Tanuj.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Apr 14, 2012)

And of course, as for your request, I can include your review. 

where can I read it? I am working on creating two sections on the Cinesonique website, one for in-house tutorials and reviews and the other for external stuff. 

So, I will get to it as soon as I am out with my stuff. Let me know where I can read your review.

Tanuj.


----------

